# Question



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay I have a question. I have a treestand set up on the edge of a crp field and barley field. The section of crp was just cut and there are about 5 or so sloughs in the field. My question is now that the crp field is cut will the deer change their route at all will they still come from the cattails into the field the way they did before.


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

When my CRP is cut, the deer bedding in the cattails, still bed in the cattails. There is no difference in their movement patterns...UNLESS, there is an increase in vehicle traffic on the roads with guys that stop and glass them. They don't like it when the vehicles drive slow or stop. They seem to get nervous without the tall grass cover and will either go nocturnal or move to the trees. They've done this same thing for the past 5 years. If you don't have vehicle traffic close by, it may not make a difference if the CRP is cut or not. Best of luck.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Good question.

The only way to find out is to sit off at a distance and glass em. If they keep their old travel routes than youll have your answer.


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

barebackjack said:


> Good question.
> 
> The only way to find out is to sit off at a distance and glass em. If they keep their old travel routes than youll have your answer.


Yep, that's the way to find out. When bowhunting in open country, you should glass the area you plan to hunt before you even go in. Like glass it night after night. Like glass it so much, you know every little detail. If you just "go in" and hope for the best, you run a good chance of educating the deer. GLASS, GLASS, GLASS!!!! AND WATCH THE WIND!!!!!!


----------



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay. Thanks I will do that.


----------

